# Felt the need to share this link ,I want to buy a dressage horse



## Mike007 (22 October 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x54Jr-NPDCc        ,enjoy.


----------



## gunnergundog (22 October 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## Bernster (22 October 2017)

Hah, but like that gif that says something like, you don't need a 50,000 horse, you need a 1,000 horse and 49,000 worth of lessons !


----------



## Rowreach (22 October 2017)

Scarily accurate :O


----------



## npage123 (22 October 2017)

Haha - have seen it before but a long time ago.  

Methinks the lady should stick to her SL500 and avoid all horses!


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 October 2017)

its frightening because there are people like her out there....


----------

